# 85 quantum alternator wiring?



## Nemerrill (Jul 25, 2013)

Borrowed an 85 quantum with an inline 4 gas motor, swapped in less than 50k ago. Owner mentioned charging issues, despite a new alt and bat. He has a solar panel plugged into the cig lighter, which i imagine has been keeping the thing charged enough to fire up in his driveway once a month.

Alternator he put in was not stock model. It has a large screw terminal for B+ and a square/spade terminal for D+. I see two red wires, a large one to the fuse block, and a small one to the cooling fan solenoid. This goes completely against the fuzzy wiring diagrams he sent from his phone cam (why didnt i take his book with me?!).

So.....i hotwired the D+ to the bat....alternator started charging and the bat terminal showed 13V....looking good....til the alt fried. I cant even begin to trace the D+ wire on his wiring diagram...where is it supposed to go??? I cant imagine the cooling fan solenoid is also the D+ controller, though that solenoid is quite corroded.

Any help greatly appreciated...i should probably go get the haynes or chilton

Alt model says 14788


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VW 101:
The blue wire (alt D+) goes to the instrument cluster, via the fuse box. 

Connecting the D+ terminal directly to the battery won't do any damage - all that the regulator cares is that it gets voltage (>9-ish volts) from somewhere. Hit that, and the alternator will start. 
Mebbe just a crap reman?


----------

